
‘Rammed it through’: Trump's Twitter order riles staffers and tech reformers - aspenmayer
https://www.protocol.com/trump-twitter-executive-order-230
======
thephyber
I suspect that Trump "riles staffers" daily, so that's not news.

The CDA Section 230 is 24 years old, so "reformers" have had plenty of time.

I'm interested to see how this new EO is abused.

